# LL Black Edge Rice Dumpling Magic IQ Test Color Cube



## eliner (Dec 31, 2009)

I grabbed a cube on popbuying. I was curious after I saw it and attracted my eyeball at soon. Since my 2x2x2 ES Magic Intelligence Test Cube Key Ring was broken and too much boom for my taste. Afte a bit of searching on popbuying and decided to give it a try.

It seem to be only available with popbuying seller right now . the price was at about $ 8.14(free shipping). They guarantee a refund if you dissatisfied for the cube. You can ask some questions via Email before your payment, and these guys reply Email pretty fast, and a confirmation Email has been received when my payment has been done. They ship the items via airmail from HK post office, when over 15$ you can get a free tracking number for your package, the estimated shipping time is 7-21 day; I received it on day ten.

Product Features
Brand new and high quality
LL Black Edge Rice Dumpling Magic IQ Test Color Cube
Try your best to finish the hard work
Wheel it and let color match, complete it.
Practice your brain and improve your memory
Perfect for testing your mental skill and patience 

Specifications
Color: Black Edge
Dimensions (L*W*T): 72.4*72.4*68.2mm
Weight (including the packing): 91.0g







My first impression 
Just an hour out of the box but I am pretty impressed.
Many cubes give me pbroblems with bad hand feeling , but it does not. When I saw immediately like it. It with beauty surface because well designed. 

The build quality is not tested yet. I'll see if they last. Other they offerings have had some durability issues. I will have to report back. The design is well thought out noticeable at this point. A few minutes with practicing it , I got a lot of fun from it . Also enough to make a difference .it is worth the dough and seem to be a great option for the under $8.14 range.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2009)

ｓｔｏｐ　ｕｓｉｎｇ　ｓｔｕｐｉｄ　ｎａｍｅｓ　ｆｒｏｍ　ｐｏｐｂｕｙｉｎｇ！！
ｊｕｓｔ　ｃａｌｌ　ｉｔ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｎｏｒｍａｌ　ｎａｍｅｓ。


----------



## eliner (Dec 31, 2009)

guy,today i got my 2x3x3 QJ Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black (Hardback Edition) on popbuying.

wow,fantastic


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 31, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> ｓｔｏｐ　ｕｓｉｎｇ　ｓｔｕｐｉｄ　ｎａｍｅｓ　ｆｒｏｍ　ｐｏｐｂｕｙｉｎｇ！！
> ｊｕｓｔ　ｃａｌｌ　ｉｔ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｎｏｒｍａｌ　ｎａｍｅｓ。



that was retarded :fp

--

anyway... have you solved it yet.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 31, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > ｓｔｏｐ　ｕｓｉｎｇ　ｓｔｕｐｉｄ　ｎａｍｅｓ　ｆｒｏｍ　ｐｏｐｂｕｙｉｎｇ！！
> ...



And your post isn't?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 31, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > ｓｔｏｐ　ｕｓｉｎｇ　ｓｔｕｐｉｄ　ｎａｍｅｓ　ｆｒｏｍ　ｐｏｐｂｕｙｉｎｇ！！
> ...



THIS was retarted.


----------



## eliner (Dec 31, 2009)

eliner said:


> guy,today i got my 2x3x3 QJ Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black (Hardback Edition) on popbuying.
> 
> wow,fantastic


guys , soory 

i glad overshoot , should be LL Black Edge Rice Dumpling Magic IQ Test Color Cube rather than the 2x3x3 QJ Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black (Hardback Edition)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2009)

eliner said:


> eliner said:
> 
> 
> > guy,today i got my 2x3x3 QJ Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black (Hardback Edition) on popbuying.
> ...



:fp please stop using retarded names...it's hurting my head.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 2, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> ElderKingpin said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



gotta agree...


----------

